# Unterschied aus zwei Bildern in ein drittes kopieren



## lustigesBild (12. März 2006)

Hallo,

Photoshop 7: Ich habe eine Kamera auf einem Stativ montiert und nehme eine Landschaft auf; einmal mit einer Person und einmal ohne, sodaß der Hintergrund der gleiche ist. 

Ich will nun lediglich die Person vor einen anderen Hintergrund legen. Mein Gedanke war, dazu die Differenz beider Bilder als s/w Alphakanal berechnen zu lassen. Leider mach ich da wohl was falsch, denn ich erhalte zwar den Hintergrund als schwarz, aber die Kontur der Person ist nicht weiß, sondern mit der Person selbst gefüllt.

Da ich sowas mit einer Serie von Bildern machen will, scheidet manuelles Freistellen aus.

Danke für Tips!


----------



## chmee (12. März 2006)

Bild 1 ohne Person ist Layer 1, Bild 2 mit Person Layer 2
Dann sollte Differenz oder Exklusion auf Layer 2 den gewünschten Luma-Alpha erzielen.
Könnte man als Action speichern.

mfg chmee


----------



## lustigesBild (12. März 2006)

Hallo,

leider nein. Wenn ich die englische Anleitung richtig verstehe:

Difference

Looks at the color information in each channel and subtracts either the blend color from the base color or the base color from the blend color, depending on which has the greater brightness value. Blending with white inverts the base color values; blending with black produces no change.

Exclusion

Creates an effect similar to but lower in contrast than the Difference mode. Blending with white inverts the base color values. Blending with black produces no change.


dann wird dabei lediglich eine andere Farbe erzeugt, was ich ja nicht will. Selbst wenn die Person übrigbleibt, stellt sich die Frage, wie ich die in ein anderes Bild setze, wenn keine Maske erstellt wurde. Einfach nur schwarz als Transparent erklären hilft nicht viel, da ja in der Person auch schwarze Stellen vorkommen.

Habe ich da einen Denkfehler?

Danke!


----------



## chmee (12. März 2006)

Mein Gedankengang war :
Wenn per Difference zwei gleiche Bilder übereinandergelegt werden,
wirds Schwarz, jede Differenz zwischen den beiden Bildern ist ungleich schwarz,
also ist diese entstandene Luma mit zB Tonwertkorrektur in [Ungleich-Schwarz]=Weiss
zu bringen, und dann sollte diese Ebene als Alpha benutzt werden.

uU mit Color Range und Modify/Expand(1px) ruhiger machen.

mfg chmee


----------

